# Dear Abbey



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Dear Abby: >

I am a crack dealer in Beaumont, Texas who has recently been diagnosed > as a carrier of HIV virus. My parents live in Fort Worth and one of my > sisters, who lives in Pflugerville, is married to a transvestite. > My father and mother have recently been arrested for growing and > selling marijuana. They are financially dependent on my other two > sisters, who are prostitutes in Dallas. I have two brothers, one is > currently serving a non-parole life sentence at Huntsville > for the murder of a teenage boy in 1994. My other brother is currently > in jail awaiting charges of sexual misconduct with his three children. > I have recently become engaged to marry a former prostitute who lives > in Longview, She is a part time "working girl". > All things considered, my problem is this. I love my fiance and look > forward to bringing her into the family. I certainly want to be totally > open and honest with her. > Should I tell her! about my cousin who supports John Kerry for > President? >

Signed, > Worried About My Reputation > :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

oh you'll be cracking up when the polls are revealed, best get used to a democrat in office


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny: Thats even funnier yet..... :rollin:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I don't get the joke - so he's embarassed of his cousin the lib? Those details sound like a normal Texan (or Republican ) to me. Just forgot to mention the Christian Coalition.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

G. W. Bush and John Kerry somehow ended up at the same barbershop. As they sat there, each being worked 
on by a different barber, not a word was spoken.

The barbers were even afraid to start a conversation for fear it would turn to politics.

As the barbers finished their shaves, the one who had Kerry in his chair reached for the aftershave. Kerry was quick to stop him saying, "No thanks -- my wife, Theresa, will smell that and think I've been in a whorehouse."

The second barber turned to Bush and said, "How about you?" Bush replied, "Go ahead, my wife doesn't 
know what the inside of a whorehouse smells like.

I just get a kick out of political humor, it's the best part of politics. I took this joke off anothere site didn't I nils.... 8)


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i like political humor too. politicians are such easy targets.

pointer


----------

